

The U.S. computer industry is dying and I’ll tell you who is killing it and why - a_bonobo
http://www.cringely.com/2015/06/24/the-u-s-computer-industry-is-dying-and-ill-tell-you-exactly-who-is-killing-it-and-why/

======
zubairq
Excellent article!

